# AI Sires



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Hopefully I'm not jinxing myself, but here are the bucks I think I have does bred to this year.


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

This is off topic, but I was reading one bucks description and saw the he was double ripper bred on the dam side. What does double bred means? Thanks


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow! Good luck with that. Those are some nice boys.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

cowgirlboergoats said:


> This is off topic, but I was reading one bucks description and saw the he was double ripper bred on the dam side. What does double bred means? Thanks


I think its "on topic". 
In this case, double bred would mean the same goat is appearing twice in a goat's pedigree.


----------



## BoulderOaks (Sep 24, 2014)

Daaaaang! Nice bucks!!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

BCG said:


> Wow! Good luck with that. Those are some nice boys.


Thanks. I was sweating out four does this weekend and none came back in heat yet. Including my good show doe Hope who is hopefully AI bred to CSB Ruger Reloaded, who is one of the leading sires of all time.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Those are some nice bucks! Kids should be awesome :thumbup:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Very cool! Hope they all took for ya. Mind me asking who's bred to who? I know Hope is bred to R. Reloaded...


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Very cool! Hope they all took for ya. Mind me asking who's bred to who? I know Hope is bred to R. Reloaded...


Scrappy Doo - AABG Status Quo
Leaning Tree Charish - AABG Smokin Gunz
Fearless - AABG Maxed Out
Hope Solo - CSB Ruger Reloaded
Jameelah - Maxed Out
Pierna Roja (Red Leg) - Own The Throne


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

That's awesome.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Super nice! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Biopryn test says Scrappy, Hope, Fearless, and Red Leg are pregnant.
I didn't bother testing Charish because she is already as big as a house.
I didn't test Jameelah, but she is probably bred.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Congrats! You should have some very nice kids this spring!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

NICE!! I should let my friend who doesn't believe in successful AI of ff yearlings this news...


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> NICE!! I should let my friend who doesn't believe in successful AI of ff yearlings this news...


Ha. yeah. We had four other yearlings that we couldn't get a sheath in so we decided to pass without thawing a straw. *If* you can get a sheath in the cervix, they seem to settle just as often as a doe that has kidded. So we ended up getting half of my yearling FFs settled AI this year.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I wish I knew how and was able to AI. Maybe if I get some better does then I will research it more.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

*Long,low whistle* :hi5: Nice!


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

Impressive boys  here's one of my favorite bucks from a boer goat farm I work at


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

^ 2M BOER GOATS ARMED FORCE 
My doe Hope is carrying babies closely related to this buck. Status Quo and Ruger Reloaded.


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

Wow, how did you know that?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

bbpygmy said:


> Wow, how did you know that?


I have a sickness.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Tenacross said:


> ^ 2M BOER GOATS ARMED FORCE
> My doe Hope is carrying babies closely related to this buck. Status Quo and Ruger Reloaded.





bbpygmy said:


> Wow, how did you know that?





Tenacross said:


> I have a sickness.


LOL...  ^

Wow, do you work at Newton Farms? Or did somebody else have him? I saw Joshua Tabler bought him recently.


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

Crossroads Boers said:


> LOL...  ^
> 
> Wow, do you work at Newton Farms? Or did somebody else have him? I saw Joshua Tabler bought him recently.


I work at Newton Farms


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

That's awesome! And you don't have Boers?


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

Crossroads Boers said:


> That's awesome! And you don't have Boers?


Nope just pygmies and a couple dairy goats.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

bbpygmy said:


> I work at Newton Farms


Cool. Maybe you could occasionally snap a few candid cell phone pics for us.  You could label the pics "unknown goats from a random farm". wink, wink


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Haha, yeah that would be great!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Or you could tell them all their does had singles this year and I could meet you up for all the extra kids.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice looking boars!! Good luck this kidding season I'm contemplating selling off most of my dairy herd, and getting some boars for meat purposes, to sell not for me to eat LOL. I also might go with kinders, although they are smaller they are supposed to be dual purpose.


----------

